
WebExtensions in Firefox 57 - stesch
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2017/09/28/webextensions-in-firefox-57/
======
pasbesoin
If I wanted another Chrome, I'd use Chrome. (And I do, for a subset of
functionality.)

Speed and stability and whatever mean nothing to me, if I can't e.g. do 2/3rds
of what I did before.

Anyway... Guess I'll be looking at the forks that continue to support what I
actually do with the browser.

Maybe just as well. Web-Bluetooth, web-USB, and like stuff coming down the
pipe, just seem like new surface for exploits. Of course, in reality, I don't
expect the forks to have support approaching what Mozilla can provide. So, I
take on some more risk.

I guess it's past time to look at dropping the browser into a VM, for a start.

I'm going to pay now, in terms of time and effort, for having deferred my own
action, earlier. Oh, well: Nothing like a deadline to get one moving.

------
stesch
Comments are interesting. The transition will hurt a lot.

But I don't think that the market share will drop because some Chrome users
will probably go back to Firefox while a minority will switch to Google
Chrome.

~~~
jhasse
Why should Chrome users go back to Firefox?

~~~
anotheryou
extentions still.

Chrome always feels to me like a browser on a computer that's not mine. No
themes, no hacky little things, no tree style tabs and of course always
prompting me to connect my google account.

~~~
jhasse
Doesn't make any sense when extensions is the one thing that's getting worse
with 57.

~~~
anotheryou
they are still more powerful than chromes, because mozilla made sure most of
the popular extentions can get ported and surprisingly many do get ported.

~~~
jhasse
Depends on the definition of "ported". If we mean no loss of features, than
many many extensions won't be ported in time.

All vertical tabs extensions for example. Every extension with a native
context menu. Stuff like Fire Gestures, CTR, Beyond Australis, DownThemAll!,
....

[http://arewewebextensionsyet.com](http://arewewebextensionsyet.com) shows
that still a lot of bug reports exist and even unported extensions. If you
subtract the WebExtensions with missing functionality (even uBlock Origin
isn't quite the same), you will see the most of the popular extensions are NOT
ported.

Also have a look at:
[http://fasezero.com/lastnotice.html](http://fasezero.com/lastnotice.html)

------
anotheryou
transition took me a day, but surprisingly my most needed extentions could be
replaced.

I still muss vimperator/pentadactyl, but saka key is on a good, less intrusive
way.

